# People's reactions to cockapoos



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Other than the real dog snobs who like to look down on crossbreeds, I find that people who meet or even just see Betty just love cockapoo's.

I had to post this as I was just out walking Betty and there was a fair bit of traffic moving slowly alongside the path I take to get to the park and Betty was doing her usual of walking at virtually full extension on her extendable lead but still stopping and sitting nicely at every road. Well jsut before I got to the Long Walk a lady opened her car window and called over to me "can I just say what a lovely dog you have" - how lovely was that!

And then to top it all, I got onto the Long Walk and Bonnie, another cockapoo, was there so Betty and her had a mad 15mins chasing each other!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know, it's lovely isn't it! I have to say, I've not met any dog snobs as yet, thankfully. But I cannot get over how many people stop to tell me how gorgeous Rosie is. I am just like a proud mum with a new baby. 

When we were on holiday in Wales, we went shopping down the main street in the town and SO many people stopped to stroke her and to ask what type of dog she was. And little kids seem to love her (until she jumps up at them) - I think it's because she looks so much like a teddy bear. 

That was really sweet of that lady to say something. Our dogs definitely bring out the best in people!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah that's lovely. I can just picture her sitting nicely at the kerbs..you should video it! 

I'm amazed how many people stop and ask. Cockapoos do look just lovely though so I don't blame them. Everyone I've met in the short time I've had Obi have been very taken with him although one lady I met today quickly said "they do molt you know" as soon as I said what cross he was, so I suspect she was a dog snob (but a nice one)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is great! we get stopped all the time too, people always ask wow she is gorgeous what is she. actually they all tend to call her a he at first....poor Lady is going to get a complex


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> It is great! we get stopped all the time too, people always ask wow she is gorgeous what is she. actually they all tend to call her a he at first....poor Lady is going to get a complex


The same thing happens to Beau even though she has a pink diamante collar and lead and a pink name tag which says "Am I Cute Or What"! My daughter gets very indignant lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We get it too - have we uncovered some sort of dog sexism here?

Perhaps you all need to get a powder-pink raincoat for your girls, like Rosie's? I'm not sure anyone would have made that mistake on Sunday! (They would have been laughing too much to be able to make any comment at all!!!!!)


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The same here. Some bloke saw Betty today and went "hello fella" to her! I put his straight very quickly!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The first time we took Millie out, we were on hols in Lymington with my parents. Because Millie was too young to be allowed out properly we had to carry her most of the time.

We couldn't walk more than a few feet without being stopped, it took forever to get through the town. My mum was proud as punch and amazed at the sea of smiley faces coming towards us.

Since that day, nothing has changed, I regularly get stopped and questioned. Millie gets stroked and even has her photo taken. But the one funny upshot of all this attention - Millie now expects it. She pauses every time someone walks past her! She is quite miffed if she gets ignored.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> The first time we took Millie out, we were on hols in Lymington with my parents. Because Millie was too young to be allowed out properly we had to carry her most of the time.
> 
> We couldn't walk more than a few feet without being stopped, it took forever to get through the town. My mum was proud as punch and amazed at the sea of smiley faces coming towards us.
> 
> Since that day, nothing has changed, I regularly get stopped and questioned. Millie gets stroked and even has her photo taken. But the one funny upshot of all this attention - Millie now expects it. She pauses every time someone walks past her! She is quite miffed if she gets ignored.


lol, she'll be handing out paw prints next. Bless her.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We get lovely comments about our Cockapoo's where ever we go. We took Buzz to Burley Horse Trials last year on a shopping trip...I wanted to buy some boots. I was impossible to shop as every couple of minutes people kept stopping us to chat about Cockapoo's....no new boots for me but I was a very proud mum.  Julia x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> The first time we took Millie out, we were on hols in Lymington with my parents. Because Millie was too young to be allowed out properly we had to carry her most of the time.
> 
> We couldn't walk more than a few feet without being stopped, it took forever to get through the town. My mum was proud as punch and amazed at the sea of smiley faces coming towards us.
> 
> Since that day, nothing has changed, I regularly get stopped and questioned. Millie gets stroked and even has her photo taken. But the one funny upshot of all this attention - Millie now expects it. She pauses every time someone walks past her! She is quite miffed if she gets ignored.


The photo taken bit has reminded me of last summer when Betty was only about 3 months old. As you have all experienced, when you have a young puppy cockapoo, the world wants to stop you to look at them. Now as I live in Windsor it is chock full of tourists at the best of times but mostly in the summer. I was out on the Long Walk behind Windsor Castle with Betty off her lead running around, I turned round and a swarm of Japanese students had crowded round her and were all taking pictures of her and trying to pick her up!!!

Another day I had Betty and my friends mini dachshund who is month older than Betty and was in the centre of Windsor. My friends mum walked past me in the middle of about 20 people all trying to stroke and pick up both dogs!!!

But I must say I love it, i've met so many great people who are all so friendly!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The reason why the cockapoo was such a success in the US is down to its natural appeal and friendly demeanour.
The coat seems to attract a strong desire from people to want to touch it, I assume as it looks so soft and curly!
Im prob must chuffed by the lady who stopped her car and got out to ask me about my dog, nothing like a proud parent eh!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> It is great! we get stopped all the time too, people always ask wow she is gorgeous what is she. actually they all tend to call her a he at first....poor Lady is going to get a complex


Ohh you too. Everyone who stops to ask about Flo calls her a he as well.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Its the same in the US. I just had a neighbor i didn't know turn his car around when i was out for a walk with Pebbles-and say how cute she was. When we were on vacation and out for a walk, people always stopped to pet her and comment on her. BUT we did get snubbed by a full-bred dog owner once. not a pretty site. lol. Can't wait til we take Dino and Pebbles out together- but we prolly won't get far without being stopped. Proud Cockapoo Owners!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went to drop off our postal voting forms at the polling station ( local by-election and had forgotten to post them ), I had Rosie in the front pocket of my coat and got the, Haaaa what breed is she, told them she was a Cockerpoo. The lady in charge said she had never seen one but had heard about them. Told her I had a adult one outside ( the nice man that asks you who you are voting for was holding her ), she left her assistant in charge to come out to see Poppy and made a big fuss of her, so for about 10 minuets we disrupted the polling station. Hope the new councilor is a dog lover.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

oooohhhh I can't wait to be stopped and be the proud mummy

Is it possible to suffer death due to excess excitement?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> The first time we took Millie out, we were on hols in Lymington with my parents. Because Millie was too young to be allowed out properly we had to carry her most of the time.
> 
> We couldn't walk more than a few feet without being stopped, it took forever to get through the town. My mum was proud as punch and amazed at the sea of smiley faces coming towards us.
> 
> Since that day, nothing has changed, I regularly get stopped and questioned. Millie gets stroked and even has her photo taken. But the one funny upshot of all this attention - Millie now expects it. She pauses every time someone walks past her! She is quite miffed if she gets ignored.


Your comment really made me smile. Freddy also expects everyone to say hello to him as he has got so used to the attention. If someone walks by he either stops in his tracks and gives a cute puppy face, and waits for the attention to be forthcoming or he makes eye contact as they are passing to the point that he actually looks backwards after they have passed, as if he can't believe that they really didn't acknowledge his presence!! 

I have had someone come rushing out of their front door as we have walked past to ask what breed he is (they must have seen me passing by every day!) and children seem to adore him. I agree that it is the teddy bear look. Which I confess drew me to cockapoos in the first place!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie gets stopped every morning at exactly the same time by three old ladies who meet up to go to the local Co-op for opening time!
They coo and fuss over him until he gets so excited then giggle and tell Eddie to calm down now for your mum?!!! As if he's going to calm down! 

Eddie now looks out for them 

I thought about changing my route but they would never forgive me - I am glad they love him so much


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I tend to get stopped by strangers all the time... Some want to know what breed and others know exactly what breed, the general reaction is " ahhhhhh is that a cockapoo? I have always wanted one of them, where do you get him?" or "your dog is gorgeous, what breed is that?... then we are stood chatting for 10 minutes whilst Oakley is jumping up, looking cute and generally loving all the attention.

I always feel very proud when walking my dogs, especially with three, everyone who stops me has their favourites.

You will always get dog snobs who prefer their pedigree breeds and that is totally fine, I am not too keen on highly opinionated people, we all have our own opinion but it is good to respects others preferences and not push your feelings on others.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

baking mama said:


> Your comment really made me smile. Freddy also expects everyone to say hello to him as he has got so used to the attention. If someone walks by he either stops in his tracks and gives a cute puppy face, and waits for the attention to be forthcoming or he makes eye contact as they are passing to the point that he actually looks backwards after they have passed, as if he can't believe that they really didn't acknowledge his presence!!
> 
> I have had someone come rushing out of their front door as we have walked past to ask what breed he is (they must have seen me passing by every day!) and children seem to adore him. I agree that it is the teddy bear look. Which I confess drew me to cockapoos in the first place!


Sounds like Freddy & Millie are alike. She too will look backwards if ignored, just in case they change their mind.

Clare, love the idea of paw prints, I'll get Millie practising, she could become a real celeb.


----------

